# The Purgation of St. Cryme's World



## Scathainn

*The Purgation of St. Cryme’s World
A Black Templars Roleplay​*

_ "The heretic is always better dead. And mortal eyes cannot distinguish the saint from the heretic."
- George Bernard Shaw -

“Be ashamed to die until you have won some victory for mankind.”
- Horace Mann -
_​

*St. Cryme’s World* is, or was, a temperate world, full of Emperor-Fearing pilgrims who migrated to the world following tales of the mythical St. Cryme, an Imperial Priest from late M.39 who was martyred alongside nineteen of the Adeptus Arbites while purging a cult of Slaanesh-worshipping cultists. As he lay dying with one of the vile cultists preparing to deal the death blow, he prayed to the Emperor saying that he only regretted that he was unable to defeat the heretics. Suddenly, a vision appeared to Cryme of the Emperor himself appearing before him, saying to him that victory was his. Miraculously, the wounds that Cryme suffered appeared on each and every one of the Chaos cultists, consigning them to the same fate as the priest. St. Cryme was supposedly buried on this world, as his dying wish was to be buried on a world untouched by servants of the Emperor, so that his burial might be one more conquest in His Name.

However, the pilgrims that flocked to this world are no longer the same as they were then. Over millennia, St. Cryme’s world was forgotten in the massive maze of bureaucratic paperwork and legal forms, and through the millennia was tainted by the foul forces of chaos. By the time the Administratum Tax-Ship _Malcador’s Quill_ made its millennial tax check-up on the planet in 743999.M41, its government was infiltrated and overthrown by a vile cult dedicated to Slaanesh. Calling for aid to a nearby Black Templars outpost on the nearby planet Braxxus IX, a small contingent of 10 Sword Bretheren, 30 Initiates and 22 Neophytes were sent to the planet to aid the loyalist rebellion and restore the deposed government.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*YOU* are Brother-Astartes in one of the most feared chapters in the imperium: the Black Templars Hearing the distress call placed by the loyalist resistance and the Administratum, you voyaged to St. Cryme’s World aboard the Astartes vessel _Fist of Deliverance_ to place the fallen planet firmly back into loyalist hands. Your might is unparalleled, for you are Astartes veterans of a hundred battlefields supporting a loyalist rebellion of thousands of Emperor-fearing freedom fighters. But the road will be hard, for you face a planet tainted deeply by the foul pleasures of Slaanesh, and they will spare no expense to track you and the resistance down and obliterate you. Steel yourselfs and find strength in the Emperor, for only he can help you now…

Ok, onto the rules:
1) Minimum of five DECENT QUALITY sentences per post. I cannot stress this enough!
2) Please, PLEASE try to use good grammar. If you’re not the best at this, at least make yourself understandable.
3) NO driving the story in a completely different direction than the story is going just because not much is going on. If there is little action, don’t just post something along the lines of “lolololol some chaos gaiz show up an I start shootin”
4) Have fun with it! Imagine your character as if this was an intense war movie; give him (or her) personality, a unique appearance. Make them memorable!

I will be portraying, along with various NPCs, your squad leader, Sword-Brother Ansgar, wielder of the Iron of Prejudice and one of your battle-brothers. His character sheet will be an example of how to model yours:

*Name (self explanatory. The Black Templars have Germanic Names): * Sword-Brother Ansgar

*Rank(either Neophyte, Initiate, or Sword Brethren. One of you may be the Emperor’s Champion [if deemed up to the challenge])*: Sword Brethren

*Age (self-explanatory; young for neophytes, 50+ for Initiates, 140+ for Sword Bretheren, etc):* 186

*Appearance (self-explanatory):* Ansgar is a fearsome member of the Sword-Bretheren, although average in size for an Astartes. He wears an ornate set of MK IV armour with red robes quartered in red-and-white. His helm is painted with the Templar cross across the eyes and the bridge of the helmet, and his armour is decorated with the campaign badges and holy incantations from crusades past. Beneath his armour his skin is worn and leathery, and he keeps his greying hair long and his beard unshaven. 

*Wargear (see below for wargear options. Feel free to give your war gear individual names and unique appearances):* Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades, Bolt Pistol, Storm Shield, The Iron of Predjudice. The Iron of Predjudice is a baroque power spear pressed with several purity seals and inscribed with litanies from Reclusiarch Hartmut’s _777th Catechism of Divine Hatred_. It belonged to the Sword-Brother Ansgar replaced, Sword-Brother Gerhild, who gifted the spear to Ansgar before joining the Deathwatch.

*Personality (self-explanatory):* Ansgar is a very devout servant of the Emperor, known for his hatred of Chaos in all its forms. He is well-known for spouting various catechisms in the midst of battle and howling with rage, but off of the gore-fields is well known for his scholarly advice to Initiates, Neophytes, and fellow Sword Brethren. He is by no means the smartest or strongest of the Sword-Brothers but he can always be called upon for assistance and be expected to give his all, in battle or out of it.

*Background (self-explanatory. Many of you are brothers with decades of expeience; elaborate on this and what you may have learned in that time):* Ansgar has been in the Sword Bretheren for eighteen years after being appointed there to relieve his predecessor, who left to join the Deathwatch. Since then, Ansgar has assembled an impressive track record of events, from fighting alongside the Catachan 662nd in the Liberation of Ultrici Prime to the slaughter of the orks of Waaaagh! Rustgob on Jorrus’ Crag. He has made many comrades in his time in the Sword Brethren and had tutored no less than twelve neophytes in the ways of the Templars before being appointed to the Sword Brethren.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wargear and Squad Outfit:*
Initiates or Sword Bretheren:

Frag grenades & Krak Grenades
Bolter OR Chainsword
Bolt Pistol
Power Armour

Neophytes:

Carapace Armor
Bolt Pistol & Close-Combat weapon OR shotgun

One Initiate or Sword Brethren may replace your bolter/chainsword with one of the following:

Flamer
Meltagun
Plasma Gun
Another Initiate or Sword Brethren may replace your bolter/chainsword with one of the following:

Heavy Bolter
Multi-Melta
Missile Launcher
Plasma Cannon
Lascannon

Sword Bretheren may replace their bolters/chainswords with:

A Power Weapon
A Power Fist
A Pair of Lightning Claws

Sword Bretheren may replace their Bolt Pistol with:

Plasma Pistol

One of you may be elected the Emperor’s Champion. You replace all wargear with Artificer Armour, a Bolt Pistol, Frag and Krak Grenades, and the Black Sword (not necessarily an actual sword).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems that my last RP was a bit too…out there for most people. Steampunk is admittedly a hard topic to roleplay, so some good old bolter-porn should be better 

I will be accepting a *maximum of TEN people *in this RP. *No more, and once the RP is full, there are no more entrants, unless existing members drop out*.

I can usually post everyday; however, *this is not always the case*, especially on weekends. I will try to post as much as I can.* I won't start this RP until at the earliest the 6th of July*, as I will be in Germany until around that time and internet access will be limited.

Now, then...will you heed the call?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Accepted RPers:
*Doelago* - Intiate Gislenus, Boltgun, Bolt Pistol
*Santaire* - Adrian, The Emperor's Champion, Power Sword, Bolt Pistol
*Masked Jackal* - Initiate Siegfried, Sword, Bolt Pistol
*G0arr* - Sword-Brother Konrad, Power Fist, Bolt Pistol
*Goglas* - Neophyte Esel Loch, Bolt Pistol, Sword
*William Siegfried* - Sword-Brother Godfred Sigismund, Power Sword, Bolt Pistol
*DasOmen* - Sword-Brother Dorian, Heavy Bolter, Bolt Pistol
*Angel Encarmine* - Initiate Lothair, Plasma Gun, Bolt Pistol
*Nicholas Hadrian* - Neophyte Alfgar, Bolt Pistol, Combat Blade


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

6th new Rp this week! how does this happen?

Anyway, i like this Rp, i will consider posting a character up those lightning claws for a sword brethren look good.


----------



## G0arr

This has me interested. Very interested. I may try to place up an Initiate if things pan out for me over the next week. 
Is there no option for the Initiates to take a boltgun, or a Neophyte to take a shotgun?


----------



## Doelago

Black Templars? Hell yes. Seeing as I was not accepted into the last RP I applied for, I will apply for this one. (Cause Black Templars are the best! ) 

Will soon have a character up.


----------



## Scathainn

G0arr said:


> This has me interested. Very interested. I may try to place up an Initiate if things pan out for me over the next week.
> Is there no option for the Initiates to take a boltgun, or a Neophyte to take a shotgun?


Anything you can take in Codex: Black Templars is an option for your character. So yes, Initiates can have boltguns, neophytes can have shotguns, etc.


----------



## Doelago

*Name:* Gislenus 

Rank: Initiate 

Age: 107 

Appearance:

Bellow his helmet Gislenus has cold blue eyes, and hair that is white as snow. 










Me quickly ruining a good picture in Photoshop...

Wargear: 



* Bolgun, _"Xeno Bane"_
* Bolt Pistol, _"Emperors Fury"_
* Frag and Krak Grenades
* Mk."Aquila" pattern Power Armor, _"Safe Deliverance" _

Personality: Gislenus is a cold blooded killer, but a more subtle one. He is calm, and patient. But when Xenos are concerned he can suddenly throw everything out of the window and just charge in, guns blazing, chainsword roaring, hacking and slashing around him until he, or the enemy is dead.

Background: Being appointed as worthy enough of becoming a Nepyhte on Selanor IV by the Chapter Keeps chaplain, Gislenus was put under the tutelage of Initiate Brunhild. For almost two decades he fought under his tutelage, learning every single form of death and destruction that could be dealt to the enemies of the Emperor. After being appointed an Initiate himself, he was quickly thrown into the furious melee of the third cleansing of Juryabb V. There he fought alongside the brothers marines of the Crimson Fists. As the war dragged on, with no sign of halting, and the amount of casualties was unbearable, Exterminatus was declared on the planet. Even as the Inquisitorial warships arrived in orbit and were aiming their colossal weapons down on the surface, evacuation was in full swing. Hotly pursued by the xenos who infested the planet the crusading forces were in full retreat trying to reach the landing site. Knowing that the Astartes warriors would be slaughtered before they got there, Captain Diolous of the Crimson Fists, alongside two dozen other warriors of the Chapter stayed behind to allow for a secure evacuation. Gunfire and explosions still erupted in the jungles bellow as the colossal warships of the Imperial Inquisition opened up with the first salvo, burning the planets atmosphere and cleansing the planet of life. 

In honor of the battle brothers that perished covering their brothers retreat, Gislenus painted his left knee pad in the colors of the Crimson Fists to honor their memory.

Edit: Um, was it OK that I put a picture instead of writing what he looked like? Also, does it cause problems that I wont be online for the next week (I am going in 4 hours.) and a two or so weeks later this summer?


----------



## Scathainn

Doelago: If you can add some more to the personality section of your character he is good to go


----------



## Drannith

I really want to try this out but I have never actually RPed on a forum before and don't know very much of SM lore... guess I can ask if you would let a newbie try it out?


----------



## khrone forever

same question as drannith except that i have actually RP (non intenet) before so sort of know what im on about, what system are you going to use for the combats (if there are any)?


jake


----------



## Drannith

I've RPed before... even LARPed... just haven't RPed on a forum before.


----------



## Doelago

Scathainn said:


> Doelago: If you can add some more to the personality section of your character he is good to go


Added some short shit in there... God, I hate the personality part almost as much as the background one. :headbutt:


----------



## Santaire

Count me in.

Name: Adrian

Age: 241

Rank: Emperor's champion

Appearance: Tall and well built with a unscarred, noble face. Adrian has 4 studs set into his forehead, showing his 2 centuries of service. His hair is black and his eyes are an icy blue. His armour is intricately detailed with aquilas and is decorated with three purity seals. The Black sword is in a scabbard that is slung over his shoulder and his bolt pistol is holstered at his hip. The Chapter symbol is on his left shoulder pad and right knee guard and one of his purity seals is fixed to his right shoulder pad. His armour is the standard black of the Black Templars but the detail is in gold.

Personality: Adrian is fanatical even in comparison with the other members of his Chapter. He would do anything and everything if it was what the Emperor wanted. He is so fanatical that he has been known to criticise other members of his Chapter for not being faithful enough or failing to be in line with his high standards. He is grim, tacticurn marine in peace times but when in battle he becomes a raging killing machine and will destroy anything in his path that is not a Servant of the Emperor of mankind. He obeys orders to the letter, but only if he believes that they will benefit the Imperium's cause. As such he has often disregarded an order and done what he thought was right and while such behaviour should have meant years of penance, the results of his actions were often spectacular to behold. In any case, Adrian already spends hours at a time asking the Emperor to forgive his faults.

Now that he is the Emperor's champion he is ever more fanatical for now he has been known to publicly challenge someone who he believes is not faithful enough to a duel to prove their innocence or their guilt.

History: Adrian has been fighting in the Emperor's service for so long that he can barely remember who he was before he became an astartes. When he trys all he can remember is an endless desert filled with predators, explosions and gunfire when the Black Templars came. He can remember a smell of burning and the feel of a bloody spear in his grip and an intense feeling of loss. The Black Templars took him from his home planet and healed his wounds. They implanted him with the blessed gene seed and he never looked back.

As a neophyte he fought in the Vinculus Crusade, the Crusade of the Ophidium Gulf and the Geonide Crusade. After these great wars his initiate trainer decided he was finally ready to don the power armour. This was one of the proudest moments in Adrian's life and he has treasured it since. As an initiate he fought in the Third War for Armageddon as a defender of Hive Helsreach. He was there when Grimaldus dragged himself free of the rubble and since then has tried to live up to the example set by the Chaplain.

After his actions against the orks he was elevated to the rank of Sword Brethren and gifted his power sword, 'Vertis', that was forged long before Adrian's ascension to the ranks of the Emperor's Adeptus Astartes. He has born the blade with honour ever since. He was chosen as the Emperor's champion prior to the crusade he is now embarked upon and he accepted the role with honour and an oath to kill every Emperor opposing piece of scum he encountered.

Equipment:

Blades:
Combat knife. 16" straight, double edged blade to be wielded with one hand.

Black sword. 38" sword blade with a hand and a half hilt.

Guns:
Bolt pistol 'Ork Slayer'. 10 bullets in clip.

Other:
4 extra clips for bolt pistol
Frag grenades
Krak grenades

Armour:
Artificier armour


----------



## Scathainn

Doelago said:


> Added some short shit in there... God, I hate the personality part almost as much as the background one. :headbutt:


You're all good now mate k:



Drannith said:


> I really want to try this out but I have never actually RPed on a forum before and don't know very much of SM lore... guess I can ask if you would let a newbie try it out?





khrone forever said:


> same question as drannith except that i have actually RP (non intenet) before so sort of know what im on about, what system are you going to use for the combats (if there are any)?
> 
> 
> jake


I don't really know how to say it any other way but if you haven't RP'd on a forum before this is the wrong one to start. I expect a lot from my players and I think this RP is a bit too far into the deep end for you two. Maybe come back when you've got some notches on your belt and I'd be happy to have you 



Santaire said:


> (That okay. I added the knife in just as a back up weapon)


The knife and your character are fine


----------



## khrone forever

ok, is there any good RPs that you can suggest?


----------



## Euphrati

Scathainn said:


> I don't really know how to say it any other way but if you haven't RP'd on a forum before this is the wrong one to start. I expect a lot from my players and I think this RP is a bit too far into the deep end for you two. Maybe come back when you've got some notches on your belt and I'd be happy to have you


It highly depends upon the person, and their background in rp'ing, if they will find forum rp's an easy transition to make from TT pen & paper. 

Take me for example- The Claw was the first forum rp I have ever done, however I have a vast background in rp'ing, a fairly good grasp of the 40k world, and a love for writing so I picked it up quickly. My point is that just because someone is 'new' to a forum-based rp doesn't mean that you should outright dismiss them solely based on that alone. I'm glad Reever didn't and I would like to think that he is as well


----------



## Masked Jackal

Name: Initiate Siegfried

Rank: Initiate

Age: 52

Appearance: Siegfried's armor is rather plain, except for one purity seal for the engagement in which he earned his Initiate status. Once his helmet has been taken off however, it can be seen that this one engagement left its mark on him. A ragged scar goes across most of his throat, where a dying greenskin had left his mark. Accordingly, Siegfrieds voice has turned to an almost sinister whisper, amplified by technology to be heard across the din of battle if need be. The rest of his bald head is almost unscarred.

Wargear: Power Armor, and the sword Righteous Fury, wielded by the initiate who had trained Siegfried until shortly before his penultimate encounter. (The sword is not that remarkable in its use, just in its remembrance. Finally, the bolter Ork-Bane, so dubbed for the orks it killed above Garrys, and the usual assortment of frag and krak grenades.

Personality: Siegfried was known as a fiery youth during his time as a neophyte, and while that fire hasn't died down, it has gained much more of a focus. Where before Siegfried was untempered, and often rash, now he is more cold and calculating, after the lessons learned on Garrys. The threats to the imperium are many, and he believes that every single life is necessary in the struggle. Sacrifice is worthy, but only if the gains are enough to justify the loss of the potential one might have put forward after that.

Background : Siegfried has only been an initiate for a few short years, after a campaign on Garrys, an Ork-infected world. He had participated in battles before this, against Chaos, and their numerous followers, but it was here that he learned the lesson of what it means to be a Space Marine. Separated from the initiate who trained him, Siegried survived for several weeks on his own, cut off from the main force as the crusade slowly ground on. Finally, he made it back to the main force, but not until he had been ambushed by Ork forces. He took on many of the xenos as he retreated back to his battle-brothers, but the final Ork lay its mark upon him, reaching out to crush his throat as the Ork died. Fortunately, an apothecary had only been minutes from his position, and he was saved. Now, he has a true second chance to prove himself, after an earlier crusade where his skills only saw relatively light use compared to the ordeal he had gone through on Garrys.

Alright, here it is. Tell me if there's anything out of place here, as I'm not that familiar with Black Templar.


----------



## Scathainn

Euphrati said:


> It highly depends upon the person, and their background in rp'ing, if they will find forum rp's an easy transition to make from TT pen & paper.
> 
> Take me for example- The Claw was the first forum rp I have ever done, however I have a vast background in rp'ing, a fairly good grasp of the 40k world, and a love for writing so I picked it up quickly. My point is that just because someone is 'new' to a forum-based rp doesn't mean that you should outright dismiss them solely based on that alone. I'm glad Reever didn't and I would like to think that he is as well


I agree but both of them have stated they have little knowledge of the 40k world. That was the deciding factor for me, not necessarily their lack of experience.

Besides, better safe than sorry.


----------



## khrone forever

Scathainn said:


> I agree but both of them have stated they have little knowledge of the 40k world. That was the deciding factor for me, not necessarily their lack of experience.
> 
> Besides, better safe than sorry.


i said nothing about not knowing background on the 40K universe, i have been playing 40K for 4 years if not longer, read nearly every army book, and read roughly 30+ novels.:ireful2::ireful2:

sorry, rant over, just making a point


----------



## Scathainn

khrone forever said:


> i said nothing about not knowing background on the 40K universe, i have been playing 40K for 4 years if not longer, read nearly every army book, and read roughly 30+ novels.:ireful2::ireful2:
> 
> sorry, rant over, just making a point


Ah. Since you said "same question" I assumed you were in a similar boat as drannith, but if you really feel up to it make a character sheet and we'll see how it looks


----------



## Masked Jackal

Ah, Scathainn, you've made a couple posts since then, but what did you think of my character?


----------



## Scathainn

Masked Jackal said:


> Ah, Scathainn, you've made a couple posts since then, but what did you think of my character?


Your character is fine mate  Just one question: is his sword a power sword or just a regular sword?


----------



## Masked Jackal

A regular sword most likely.


----------



## khrone forever

its ok mate, ive found another (more acepting one)


----------



## Scathainn

Also, I have secured internet in my stay in Germany so I will be able to keep up with requests and such.


----------



## Scathainn

Karak and G0arr: If you could get your characters in that would be great


----------



## G0arr

*Name : *Brother Konrad

*Rank : *Sword Brother

*Age : *273

*Appearance :* 

Konrad wears a tabard over his mark 7 armor. The tabard has the names of each world the sword brother has fought on stitched at the edges slowly spiraling in. The chapter symbol is in red signifying him as a sword brother. There is a small skull in the middle of his helmet, and a laurel painted onto it as well. Written across his armor are litanies, and quotes he has gathered from his long stays within the chapter's volts of knowledge along with several purity seals.
Beneath his armor Konrad has light skin. He has a strong noble face with a pair of dark brown eyes. There is a tattoo that covers his left cheek of a gauntlet over a shield that is quartered in black and grey. 

*Wargear : *A bolt pistol inscribed with gold lettering quoting a famous sermon "His Reach is Sufficient." 
His powerfist dubbed "_Malleus_" can trace its origins back to the Great Crusade. Upon the knuckles there is an ancient text quoted by the many forces of the Imperium “Thou Shalt Kill”

*Personality : *Konrad takes his personal honor to heart. His service has only served to stoke his inner fire. On the battlefield he is prone to fits of focused rage. When not on a battlefield he spends time reading through the fleets records to know his enemies. 
There is something about Konrad that seems to upset others, and it is nothing they can see. Deep within this servant of the Emperor is one of his greatest assets and worst curses he is soulless, an untouchable.

 
*Background : *Konrad has given up what he was before becoming an astartes. His homeworld is as foren to him now as any alien world. The only thing that he has chosen to keep from it is the tattoo on his face. It reminds him that duty and service are all that matters. He has taken up his new mantel with pride. His training was brutal as his master never seemed to care for him. It was his 'gift' that saw to this.

After a considerable delay he was finally given to right to stand as a brother in the chapter. As an initiate he only was able to have a single neophyte who survived. Most of them simply did not wish to follow him for some reason unknown. He served with honor and strength through this time on the many crusades, and campaigns. It was noted that he excelled in battle against foes who were psychic in nature leading him to be sent into arena's of combat against the eldar, and chaos most often.

The title of Sword Brother was another delayed promotion, but he has warn the title well. To his honor Konrad has served in several great campaigns including Hive Thetus, and Geonide Crusades.


----------



## Scathainn

G0arr: Your character looks fine  

However the picture is broken.


----------



## Scathainn

Take your time :wink:


----------



## Goglas

This may seem like a curse from hell, but I too am new to these forums. However, I have plenty of real-world RP experience (mostly D&D and freeform), as well as forum RP experience, so not to worry. 

*Name:* Esel Loch 

*Rank:* Neophyte

*Age: *18

*Appearance: *Esel can be best described as the most average Space Marine one could ever meet. He has short brown hair, brown eyes, and even a small scar on his forehead. His only distinguishing marks can be seen only when out of armor, as his body is still adjusting to his latest implants, especially the Black Carapace. 
When wearing his Scout's Armor, the best way to identify him is by the heavy book chained to his hip, The Book of Five Spheres.

*Wargear: *Carapace Armor, bolt pistol, sword.

*Personality: *Esel is a creature of the mind and soul more than of the body, as well as a relentless perfectionist. Although this leaves him only as an average soldier (for a Space Marine that is), he does possess excellent swordsmanship for his age, as well as an analytical and tactical mind.

His inability to run as fast or be as strong as his comrades does leave him with some bitterness, and his wish to become better usually means he is easily swayed one way or another, taking others' criticisms to heart. This perhaps makes him a bit over dependent on his squad.

However, his one redeeming quality, more so than his quick mind or skill with the sword, is his great and growing zealotry, which can be largely attributed to Sword Brethren Adrian and Ansgar. 
Of course, for all the respect he has for these two veterans, his devotion and obedience go first and foremost to his master, Initiate Siegfried.

Lately, his ambitions have been directed at proving his worth to his master, so he may receive his Power Armor as fast as possible. This has resulted in increased bloodlust and cruelty towards non-Templars.

*Background: *Esel does not have much of a past to speak of. Recruited by the Black Templars on the world of Braxxus IX, from which the Fighting Company is now departing, at the age of 6, the Templars, and Initiate Siegfried in particular, are all the family he has ever known. 

Although he has some fighting experience, and has encountered Xeno before, this would be his first time battling the forces of Chaos.
Most of his past, that which was not spent in prayer, training, war, surgery and indoctrination, was usually filled with books and ancient texts regarding warfare and religion.


----------



## komanko

If your character depends on other PCs than I'd suggest speaking with the people who control them. Via PM probably would be the easiest way.


----------



## Goglas

Well it doesn't depend on them as much as it incorporates them into the background, already giving Esel established relationships with some of the squad members before the game even starts.
But you are right, I suppose. I'll contact them if they don't reply within the next couple of days, just to make sure they're aware of it.


----------



## Santaire

I have no problem with him knowing my character

Edit: If he is a zealot then he might as well learn from the best :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Goglas said:


> This goes especially for Doelago, as if Esel is under Gislenus' tutelage, it means our two characters would spend quite some time together).


That`s fine with me. Gives me a chance to mold someones mind after my own way of thinking. :crazy:


----------



## Goglas

Excellent. Seems like you both got the feel of my character and his relationship with yours, so now I'm just waiting for Scathainn for his approval, which I need anyway, since he's the GM.

Yet he's in Germany at the moment, right? Should I wait or should I send a PM?


----------



## komanko

Wait for him I am sure he will check this thread as its his roleplay


----------



## Scathainn

I am in Dresden and I have to pay for internet right now, will have more time to approve tomorrow in Munich


----------



## Scathainn

I come back to the US in a few days so more attention will be devoted to this 

Goglas: Your character is approved


----------



## William Siegfried

Hey is this RP still open towards accepting Character apps? I'm rather interested in the Black Templars lol


Name: Sword-Brother Godfred, Sigismund

Rank: Sword Brethren (If able to could I try for the Reclusiarch/Chaplin?)

Age: 260 years old

Appearance (self-explanatory): Sigismund is a rather proud, and handsome looking man, although some women call him beautiful when they see his gentle yet scarred face. He is an average sized Astartes and weighs a bit less than the average Astartes due to his previous weight and features before becoming one of the Emperor's feared warriors. He has medium length blonde hair which is usually often messy or just flat down and stuck to his head due to him usually wearing his helmet. He has a handsome yet gentle face despite the rather massive scar going across from his left eyebrow down past his eye and ending towards his cheekbone. His eyes are sky blue, and give off the aura of pride, and security despite what he is. He is a rather athletic built Astarte unlike most of his brother whom are just ripped as a tank. He finds it better to keep his body much as what it was made to be yes but he also likes to keep it thinner and more lean as to allow him more speed in combat, and to use his blade rather. His hands which were once gentle and soft now are rough and now look like the hands of a swordsmen. He has many scars all around his body which he had received in the many battles he fought in the name of the Emperor much like all his other brothers. Unlike most of his brothers he still somewhat cares about his looks due to him believing them to be a gift from the Emperor himself to help slay the traitorous legions, and cleansing the galaxy of the xeno filth. 

Wargear:
Armor- Sigismund wears the Black Templar's Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with the Black Templar Tunic and his helmet. When ever he is wearing his armor he will most likely ALWAYS be seen with his helmet on. On his chest piece near the right breast and under the gold duel headed eagle he has one oath scroll which he had taken after he swore to uphold Dorn's honour. On the right leg on the lower armor piece around his calf is another oath scroll which was added on after he swore another oath of honour to the Emperor that he would cleanse the system of the xeno filth. On the back of his armored hand is the name of who was supposed to be his arranged wife and childhood friend whom has married another man due to him becoming a god of war; its more so just a way to remember who he was at one point in time, and help him fight just that much harder. He also wears the standard backpack. On his right shoulder guard is his Terminator honours which he had won shortly after becoming a sword brother after his actions which costed him his left eye, and nearly his left leg. He also has 5 purity seals on his right arm leading from his forearm, and another purity seal on his left guard all with written works and oaths he'd swore before heading out. 

Grenades- 2 Frag and 1 Krak

Ranged weapons- 1 bolt pistol "Purger of Xeno's" due to how he would often more times then not use his ranged weapon to kill only the Xeno's he could not with his blade. It was mainly just a nick name given to the pistol by his previous mentor and Sword Brother Thomas who was also the previous own of the bolt pistol before his death.

Melee/Close quarter weapons- 1 power sword named "The hand of Godfred" The reason for the name was due to the blade being forged mainly for Godfred shortly after becoming a Sword-Brother and after his actions in one of the Crusades against Chaos he joined. The blade was forged and made by the Imperial world's people. On the blade itself is carved the word of the Emperor. The guard of the blade was made of gold. From the back of the hilt is the Imperial duel headed Eagle. 

Personality: Sigismund is a rather fun, prideful, outgoing, faithful and loyal to the Emperor of man, his Primarch, and his brothers as all Astarte are in the chapters; well besides the fun, outgoing parts. He is usually always seen with a smile be it fake or real almost all the time outside of battle of course. He's always one for talking even when his brothers would find him annoying despite that he continues to talk and joke which often more times then not will brighten the mood of his brothers and keep their faith in the Emperor strong. He is also one of the few Black Templars who face the people to help try to calm them during times of crisis or despair as well as help the Chapter Chaplains find and purge the heretics within the populace by mainly using his smiling and friendly and outgoing personality and face. 

Despite how he acts most of the time being so outgoing and friendly he is highly loyal to the Emperor, and his Chapter's fallen Primarch Rogal Dorn. When it comes to fighting for the Emperor and his brothers he keeps his blade and bolter pistol up and ready to destroy and purge all those who threaten humanity and the Emperor of man along with his brothers. He is without fear as all his fellow brothers are, and is more than willing to serve even in death he will serve until the last bit of his soul has been used in service to the god Emperor. Before battle he will often make a number of oaths and pledges to the Emperor to purge/destroy his enemies, or to protect the Emperor's beloved people. If there is a chance he will gladly take up the sword and bolter of the Chaplin and lead his brothers in the Crusade. 

Background: Sigismund was born on one of the fortress worlds the Templar's had liberated whist continuing with their crusade. He was only 15 when the Templar's had taken him away from his family and friends. However before that they threw him through their tests to see if he was worthy to become a Black Templar. Of course at the time Sigismund had no real care or want to be part of any sort of military after all he was the most popular teen around his home town and school which was still somewhat in tact shortly after the planet was liberated from its traitorous Lord. He was quite happy with his life and who he was. However due to his master like skills with a blade and his unshakable faith in the Emperor of man he was sent to testing even though he was not aware of it. He was attacked and tested through it all, and when it came to the final test where he had to fight in a tournament where death was highly likely. He didn't know why he was in it just that he was placed in it by his family for the prize money which was a lie of course. Shortly after finishing off his last opponent he stood there his breathing heavy as he looked at the Black Templar Captain who was smiling towards him as if proud. He didn't know why the Templar or the other Space Marines around him were looking at him as if they had just found something great. He just ignored it of course and went home, where he was met by two Templar's who picked him up by the arms and dragged him away from his family. He wasn't happy about it but soon it dawned on him that he had just passed the test to become one of the Emperor's chosen warriors. Shortly after realizing this fact he was soon smiling full of pride as he was now about to become a Space Marine, and be able to serve the God Emperor.

As the years passed he was taken in by a Sword Brother and mentored in the ways of the Black Templars and was taught more ways of the blade and his faith in the Emperor had also grown along with his knowledge. As more years passed he was given the honour of wearing his own Power Armor, which he still wears with pride. Throughout his service he had served in many of the great battles and Crusades, and earned many honours such as his Terminator honours, and the rank of Sword Brethren, along with becoming one of the Emperor's Champions when he was still new during one of his Crusades. Then during the last known battle he took part in he had lost his left hand including his left eye and nearly his left leg due to an explosion. Now he is currently trying to becoming the next Chapter Chaplin for the Black Templar's or the next Chapter Swordsmen.


----------



## Scathainn

Siegfried: Once your background is done you're a-ok 

Also I am back in the USA! k:


----------



## William Siegfried

good stuff bro, and I'll be done my app here tonight or morning lol.


----------



## DasOmen

Question!

Anyone mind if I snag the las cannon for my character? Provided the creator decides to allow someone like me to join that is.

Also, i've noticed a bit of a ... Dislike for las weapons in the past. What would be the ammo for the las cannon? I've heard of a recharger where a capacitor and generator are worn on the back that generate the energy, and i've also heard of fire, eject backpack battery, load new one, fire, eject, ext. 

What kind would i be using with said las cannon?

I will also submit for the roll of the Emperor's Champion should no one else be up for the task. I will gladly submit to a IM interview as well.


----------



## William Siegfried

Bio is up and now the sheet is done lol


----------



## DasOmen

*Name: * Sword-Brother Dorian 

*Rank*: Sword Brethren

*Age:* 148

*Appearance (self-explanatory):* Dorian differs from other marines in a few ways. The first being his scrawny nature. While other marines are virtual walking tanks, he's more slim and slender compared to his beefy brothers. Sporting a full head of hair that is normally tied back behind his head or hidden under his helm. His blond hair has been said to be more yellow than a brick of gold, and some are even creeped out by his piercing blue eyes that seem almost luminescent in nature. Despite this though, he still holds himself as a man who wont back down. His old armor was destroyed beyond repair during his time in the death watch and has due to his services, been "awarded" a set of mark 8 errant armor, though it is joked it's simply to compensate for his "small" size. 

The Errant armor is adorned in a full tunic complete with a hood that covers the helm for the most part. The helmet has the Templar cross painted across it's face. the rest of the armor has seen some slight modification as well. Two additional filters have been added to the mask on either side of the "maw". The filters were a inspiration from his time in the Death Watch where part of his squad had several members from the Raptors, it was also a requirement given the planet they went to was a tad on the hostile side in places. 

*Wargear:*
The Light Of Liberation (Heavy Bolter): The Light Of Liberation differs from many patterns in appearance and somewhat in function. Instead of having a single barrel thumping out rounds or one ontop of the other that alternate thumping out rounds, the Light of Liberation has three seperate barrels that are mostly incased in a metal claw like shell. These three barrels are in a Vulcan Patern, rotating around eachother at high speeds.
The weapon has a entire ballad inscribed on it written entirely in High Gothic. Each part of the weapon is a different verse of the song. 
The extra moving parts make it difficult to maintain and repair, but the weapon itself has served Dorian very well. ((Yes, I know it is Very unorthodox. but figured it would be a tad different and give him character compared to just another marine hefting around a standard heavy bolter))

Vostroyan pattern Bolt Revolver Pistol: A odd weapon for a marine to own, but Dorian is fond of this weapon. This Revolver style bolter chambers each round individually instead of loading a clip or a magazine like other bolt pistol patterns. The words "Honor To The Emperor" are scribed along it's cold weather side in high Gothic. ((Hope this slight modification is alright. I already know that I ask a decent amount))

*Personality (self-explanatory):* Before Dorian went to Death Watch he was as eager a marine as any to prove himself to the chapter, he always met any challenge given to him, he always tried to hold himself to the standards of their chapter, using the stories of the Champions as a guide almost. However that all changed after he got back from Death Watch. Gone was the Marine who was overconfident, Gone was the Marine who charged head long without thinking. Arguably the Marine who came back wasn't Dorian at all, but someone wearing his skin. The drastic change unnerved his Chaplin so much that the man contacted the inquisitor he had been with in the Death Watch, only to be told he was not tainted nore was he corrupted... only that he had known loss. And it was true, Dorian's loss struck him hard and changed him. His chapter is a strong one, no remorse, regret or mercy... Yet inside he has regret and remorse. what he has seen and done he is forbidden from speaking of due to the oath he took, and his brothers respect that for the most part, but the look in his eyes doesn't lie, he's seen things that can barely be explained without seeming heretical. 

Dorian is still fiercely loyal to his chapter, he still rises to any challenge set before him, but his feet are a little slower than most of his brothers as he is forever haunted by the sights he's seen. His faith and his loyalty aren't in question, nore is his resolve. But he often boarders on overly cautious or a fanatical zealous nature, as if he doesn't want to loose any more of his brothers. Out of the four other Black Templar to go to death watch with him, he was the only to survive. To make matters worse, he's forbidden from speaking a word of how they died. He was however allowed one loop hole, he was allowed to say how he lost his old armor, his mark seven.

*Background :* 

What can be said about a Marine who watched three of his trusted brothers turn to chaos on a mission he can't speak of? What can be said of a Marine who watched helplessly as his friends murdered his brother? What can be said of a Marine who kills another Marine? Only what is allowed, and unfortunately Dorian isn't allowed. 

Dorian's life started out on a feudal world, nothing more than a farm boy when he was recruited by the Marines and dragged into their ranks. He was the one they didn't expect to make it through the process of becoming a Marine, but he did. Dorian surpassed many of the expectations placed on him, surpassing many of his brothers during the early years of his new life. A strange drive in him kept him going, a courage unlike many others pushed him onwards despite perrals and hardships. 

During his days as a Neophyte were only described by hellish by anyone who ever took the time to recall them. Tutor after tutor after tutor died on him, everyone who took him under their wing died, slain by Orks, Eldar, Traitors, and worse. All in all Dorian went through twelve Initiates before he was finally elevated to one himself. 

The years after, were harsh. One hotzone to the next. It eventually came to the point where he went off to death watch. He and 4 others from his fighting company went off to join just as the company repleneshed the numbers to cover for them. By this time Dorian had trained seven Neophytes and their fighting company was in good hands. But two weeks after Dorian and the others had left, the fighting company was lost to Necrons. 

In Death Watch Dorian and his brothers served under Inquisitor Dracu. It was a long campaign, and the Inquisitor kept them for fifty years, fifty long years, dragging them from one hotspot to another. But it wasn't untill the very end that Dorian could peace it all together and make sense of any of it. In the end, the Inquisitor was curupt and a trator, only braught to light when he gave the blessings of the dark gods to his fellow Black Templar and betrayed him. He and the remaining loyal Marines faught long and hard for their survival untill another Inquisitor decided to make her presence known. The "New" Inquisitor by the name of Andraste arived just in time with her own compliment aparently following up on her own suspicions of curuption and helped push the fight in the favor of the loyal Marines. Atop a old gothic tower as a full moon rose in the sky, the battle was won, and they were sworn to secrecy about what had happened. The new Inquisitor taking the Loyal Marines who had stayed true to the emperor and brought them on one last mission, one to correct the mistakes they had made. Twelve years later, Dorian returned to his chapter a changed man. 

Years passed and his name was put up for a position as a sword, one he declined in front of everyone. He did not believe he deserved such a honor, and instead nominated someone else. It is often said no one turns down that kind of promotion, it's now said no one turns down that kind of promotion, save Dorian. Two years later Dorian is up for promotion once more, the Inquisitor who had "saved" him, making a personal appearance to shut him up so to speak about not deserving it. There the truth was told in some regard to a select few Marines... That Dorian had killed his own brothers in the name of the Emperor. After that, Dorian quietly accepted the promotion. Dorian was given a "clean bill of health" from the Inquisitor before she left, as if to set his chapter at ease if he was tainted as well. 

It's been two years since the promotion, and Dorian is with a new Fighting Company.



Decided to go with a heavy bolter instead.


----------



## Scathainn

DasOmen and Siegfried: Your characters are both fine


----------



## Masked Jackal

So, do you think we've got enough characters to start this? I'm looking forward to it. That is, of course, assuming others haven't sent PM's requesting a spot but haven't posted characters yet.


----------



## Scathainn

Preferably I'd like to wait for more characters, the full 10 if possible. Karak the Unfaithful pledged a character early on but I'm not sure if he will deliver.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Clearly because he is the Unfaithful.


----------



## DasOmen

well he is the unfaithful... it is in his name after all. to you know, be unfaithful


----------



## William Siegfried

lol indeed, but I'm sure he shall make his character soon, but for now what are your plans if we do not get anymore people within the next few days? Do we just start and hope the ranks get filled as we RP?


----------



## Scathainn

If we don't get filled by the 6th of July (my idea for a start date) then we start it up and hope it fills as we progress.


----------



## William Siegfried

Alright lol, we'll wait till then XD.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

any way i can get in on this one?


----------



## DasOmen

well he wants ten, so we have quite a few spots open it seems.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Name: Lothair

Rank: Initiate

Age: 135

Appearance: Lothair is slightly larger in size than his battle brothers. He wears the armor of his chapter, with several purity seals hanging from his waist. His left arm is bionic, after losing the limb in battle with the orks. In high gothic, he has etched the litany of devotion across his chest plate, as well as his benediction, Emperor guide my steps. In several places his armor is slightly dented, scuffed, and battered, marks sustained in the third battle for Armageddon that he wears with pride. 

Wargear: 

Power armor

Krak and Frags

Plasma Gun _Doom of the Xeno_ - Whilst in battle on armageddon, a Blood Angels Tech Marine altered the cooling mechanism of this plasma gun, making it lighter and twice as efficient. It has litanies of hatred for the xeno chiseled into it from front to back.

Bolt Pistol

Personality: Lothair is fairly quiet on the field of battle, preferring to let his plasma gun speak in his stead. Off the field he spends his time in quiet contemplation, remembering his fallen brothers or praying to the Emperor and Primarch. Lothair cares a great deal about his brothers, upon seeing them fall in battle, he has been known to erupt into a fit of rage. He holds a deep respect for other chapters of adeptus astartes after having fought alongside several of them at Armageddon.

Background: Lothair began his service to the Black Templars as all men do, a neophyte. Not much is to be said of that time, other than that he served honorably and rose to the rank of initiate in due time. As an initiate he saw action against several foes, xenos and heretics alike. In his early years as a Black Templar he did not stand out among the other initiates, simply fighting and surviving battles. Not until the third battle of Armageddon did he begin to distinguish himself. After his defensive position was overrun it was noted that he picked up a fallen chainsword and charged the enemy, giving his wounded brothers the time they needed to fall back. After the orks were repelled, he was found barely alive and severely wounded notably missing his left arm. After recovering the chapter began assigning him Neophytes, and he has successfully trained 6 to this day. 

tell me what yall think.


----------



## William Siegfried

I think the heavy bolter was taken already, but I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

well if it is i will switch him to plasma gun if its a problem lol


----------



## DasOmen

yup, i snagged a vulcan heavy bolter.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

cool ill grab a sungun then


----------



## Scathainn

Angel Encarmine: Your character is fine 

2 spots left :victory:

Just as a note, we've gotten a lot more Sword Bretheren than I thought we would so any further characters *must* be Initiates or Neophytes.


----------



## DasOmen

if it makes you feel any better, mine turned it down untill a inquisitor told him to basically stop being a prat about it. i think that's the proper British speak... hmm, need more tea and crumpets to get it though.


----------



## William Siegfried

hmm... I can most likely get a few more people to join? I'll do my magic although one would be a woman XD. She only likes RPing as female characters, but she's a HUGE fan of the 40k stuff, more so the Black Templars lol.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

If there are not enough initiates for neophytes I can go to initiate no prob :grin:


----------



## William Siegfried

Sweet! That would be cool lol


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Depends on how many more neophytes come in though i mean we are starting on the 6th right?


----------



## William Siegfried

I think so? Not sure you should find all that info on the first page I believe? lol


----------



## Angel Encarmine

says the 6th


----------



## William Siegfried

I see.. alright then.


----------



## Goglas

We basically got a veteran squad, with 2 Initiates and 1 Neophyte. Also, 5 out of 8 are close combat oriented, and 2 of 3 range fighters have a heavy weapon...
Maybe we should all just get jump-packs and admit to what we are- an assault squad. 

I might change my pistol and sword combo to a shotgun, now that I think about it, though I'd have to change my character bio a bit. Give the squad some more range fighting power, and it would admittedly work better with my character's Initiate, as he's the only bolter wielding marine around.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

lol yeah i was thinking about that earlier quite a bit of close combat but against chaos that might be a good thing tho


----------



## William Siegfried

Indeed, plus sometimes it takes a blade or chainsword to do the job a bolter can't. Plus what Space Marine doesn't like the feeling of plunging a sword through a traitors gut? XD


----------



## Angel Encarmine

William Siegfried said:


> Indeed, plus sometimes it takes a blade or chainsword to do the job a bolter can't. Plus what Space Marine doesn't like the feeling of plunging a sword through a traitors gut? XD



couldn't of said it better myself. Power sword= pwnage :so_happy:


----------



## DasOmen

the space marine who isn't actually a traitor but got his gut plunged by a loyal marine anyway?


----------



## William Siegfried

Wait... what? XD how would that happen? Maybe if he was tricked or fooled by a Daemon.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

s**t happens lolol


----------



## William Siegfried

Guess so lol, either way thats not happening in this RP since none of our characters are annoyed, pissed, or temped by chaos XD. Or maybe friendly fire could happen in the heat of battle lol.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol if you get FF from me your screwd i got a sungun:shok:


----------



## DasOmen

hello mister July of sixth, how are you today? realy? the RP is slated to start today? well golly gee willinger mister july of sixth, when do you think that's going to happen? before? or after lunch? oh realy? could happen after din din too? well, looks like i need to throw on some taters and some dogs then... gonna have myself a barbeque while i wait


----------



## Masked Jackal

Give him some time. As long as it's still July 6th, he can take as long as he wants.


----------



## William Siegfried

Indeed, remember people have lifes outside the forum. Its not like we were given a clear time on when he said he'd start her up, just that he'd start it today. For now don't let it get to ya man. We'll have plenty of time for posting. lol


----------



## Doelago

William Siegfried said:


> Indeed, remember people have lifes outside the forum.


Lies! *Lies!* There is no such thing as a life outside of the forum. The forum _is_ our life!


----------



## Scathainn

I also have to remind you that July 6th is my birthday 

Anyways I will write up the action thread tonight and post it tomorrow. The reason for the delay is I got a very nice surprise from my parents who flew all the way from Oslo to Seattle to see me


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Thats a cool surprise nice!!!


----------



## Doelago

Scathainn said:


> I also have to remind you that July 6th is my birthday
> 
> Anyways I will write up the action thread tonight and post it tomorrow. The reason for the delay is I got a very nice surprise from my parents who flew all the way from Oslo to Seattle to see me


That is pretty cool. Hope you have/had a good day! 

Edit: 4999 posts... Just one more... One....


----------



## DasOmen

the content of that post should have said i was just being a smart ass XP


----------



## William Siegfried

hmm... INDEED! XD well then... I fail XD. Smartass FTW


----------



## Masked Jackal

Like I can be sure on a forum.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Man im ready for this RP to get started lolol bored as hell!!!


----------



## Masked Jackal

Gogogogogogogogogogo! Arrgh. XD


----------



## Goglas

Right, be aware, Scathainn and everybody, I have switched my bolt pistol and sword for a shotgun (and, I assume, a battle knife goes without saying). 

Changing the bio was surprisingly simple - only had to change 'excellent swordsmanship' to 'excellent marksmanship'.


----------



## William Siegfried

Nope nothing yet bro, he'll post here when he has some sort of update, so lets not worry so much because either way its going to be starting some time soon XD.


----------



## Scathainn

I am putting the finishing touches on the action thread now. It will be up before 9 o'clock Seattle Time


----------



## Scathainn

The action thread is up :victory:

Also, Santaire has asked to be the Emperor's Champion, a request I have granted. Please update your character sheet with the one you PM'd me. k:


----------



## William Siegfried

Sweet! I'll post soon XD, although not sure what much to do with just a prayer post lol.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

let the game begin lol your first post makes mine look like shit das omen hahaha now i gotta go delete it


----------



## DasOmen

bah it's a vetran thing. been RPing for ... oh god ages now, almost 15 years or so.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Damn thats quite awhile of RPing lol


----------



## Scathainn

Unfortunately I will be gone until Monday, most likely without internet


----------



## Santaire

Put the update up now then and see if we've posted by the time your back


----------



## Scathainn

I can't, because I'm waiting on Doelago.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

That sucks.....:headbutt:


----------



## William Siegfried

Indeed it does... indeed it does. Well I guess we can't do anything but wait I guess? and just continue to post with the current area we have.


----------



## DasOmen

are we still waiting on someone to post in this ?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yup i guess Doelago never posted.


----------



## DasOmen

now it may be the GMs responsibility to poke and prod the guy, what say we give him a helping hand eh? i dont know about you guys, but i'd rather not see a good black Templar RP like this die.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yeah im game but GM doesnt have internet back on till monday hes been gone all week


----------



## William Siegfried

we're currently waiting for the next update also... We can't really post anything well us Sword Brethren.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Not to mention that Doelago's PM box looks like it's full. I sent an e-mail, but...yeah.


----------



## DasOmen

so what do we do? if he's fergotten about the RP we're stuck unless the GM decides to move on anyway, if he hasn't, well if he hasn't he would have posted by now.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I vote we push him out if he doesnt get back before GM im sure GM will agree with us if we all want him out


----------



## DasOmen

yeah but talk about a dick move. the kind of unspoken rule of dont be the GM unless you are the Gm come into play, well that and thao shalt not hijack thy rp. 

but we could however post again, he said we were to talk amongst ourselves, and realy all we've done is a opening post. no real conversation or anything.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I didn't mean push him out of the RP lol i just meant push him out of our posts until he gets back I'm a dick but not THAT much of a dick lol


----------



## Scathainn

I just got back :victory:

I have the next action thread prepared and once Doelago posts or once I hear from him sooner I will post it up.


----------



## DasOmen

do we have a reliable method of contacting him?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Not really. He hasn't answered my e-mail yet, and he might be cut off from internet access for all we know.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

So whats the deal anyone hear from doelago?


----------



## Scathainn

If he doesn't post by tomorrow I'll put the next update up without him.


----------



## Doelago

I hope you got my PM before I left. Sorry, I have been away, with no connection to the internet. I will be trying to get some sleep now, so just progress without me. 

Sorry.

Edit: Fuck, now I feel really sorry when I read the two last pages. Damn. My PM inbox went full (totally) when my supportership ended while I was away, and I have not been able to check my E-mail. Damn, really sorry everyone. 

And I take it you never got my PM then... :sigh:

2nd edit: 20+ "Inbox full" emails... :sigh:


----------



## DasOmen

well now that we know that's understandable. hence why i delete my inbox after every PM.

try posting when ya wake up?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Ah, you're back! Don't feel too bad about it, it happens, just take measures to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

when is next update?


----------



## Scathainn

Later today.

However I am sad to report that Doelago has dropped out of this RP 

Esel Loch, you will have to find a new initiate to train under.


----------



## Goglas

Well, Masked Jackal's Initiate Siegfried is the only Initiate left in the squad, so I guess he's Esel's new master, if Jackal is willing. Otherwise you'll have to introduce a NPC Initiate into the squad, Scathainn.

Also, how should we play this? Did a pink elephant land on Esel's old master, and now Esel and his would-be new master would have to establish a new relationship, or do we just pretend Intiate Gislenus never existed?


----------



## DasOmen

i could take him. though i dont know if sword brothers still take on students


----------



## Masked Jackal

I'll go with whatever Goglas wishes. It would only require a slight retool of our last two posts to keep things logical.


----------



## Scathainn

Goglas said:


> Also, how should we play this? Did a pink elephant land on Esel's old master, and now Esel and his would-be new master would have to establish a new relationship, or do we just pretend Intiate Gislenus never existed?


Gislenus? Gislenus who? :secret:



DasOmen said:


> i could take him. though i dont know if sword brothers still take on students


They can't.

Also sorry the update did not come up to day but as some of you know there was a bomb that went off in Oslo this morning...I and my family are from Oslo, the rest you should be able to figure out yourself


----------



## Goglas

Hope everything's alright, Scathainn. 

So it's decided, Initiate Siegfried is Esel's new master. 
Seeing as we just started playing, I hope none of you mind if I switch Esel's shotgun back to the bolt pistol and sword combo - I just want Esel to have the same type of weapon as his master, seeing as he'll probably be following said master in combat.

Should we edit our posts then?


----------



## Masked Jackal

@Scathainn: Yes, I had heard of that. I hope everything goes well for you and your family!

@Goglas: Yes, that would probably be a good idea, I'll edit mine later in the day once I finish my class.


----------



## DasOmen

dont mean to sound like a insensitive ass, but did you at least get a chance to see the explosions from the bombings? they're always so exciting. dont realy wanna get into that, last thing i need is the feds thinking i think that the twin towers was a wonderful example in abstract demolition. 

but my own personal longing for explosives asside (yes the fourth is my favorite holiday) i do hope you are alright and that no one you care for was harmed.


----------



## Goglas

Edit's done. I figured Siegfried's question, instead of being directed at Gislenus and Esel, was directed at Esel and Tech-Brother Erik. Then, Esel asked Siegfried his question, but was instead answered by Adrian.

Sounds good?


----------



## Scathainn

DasOmen said:


> dont mean to sound like a insensitive ass, but did you at least get a chance to see the explosions from the bombings? they're always so exciting. dont realy wanna get into that, last thing i need is the feds thinking i think that the twin towers was a wonderful example in abstract demolition.


No, although I was born in Norway and lived there for most of my life I currently live in Seattle and that is where I was when it went off.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Yes, it should be. In fact, we can assume that Siegfried was talking to his dead comrades as is. Thanks. =)

Edit: Also, added another post before the next update. Probably should leave it as is until Scathainn gets it up.


----------



## DasOmen

here's me eagerly awaiting the update.


----------



## William Siegfried

Hey guys sorry I've been away for awhile... I've been really busy lately, and last weekend I ended up going camping with some of my friends. I'm also currently working on a script for a video I'm making for university... so I've been pretty busy with things.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Colour me very intrested sir, after doing a bit of study on the Black Templars (admittedly a chapter I am not paticularly familiar with) I would love to join your Kill Team as an initiate.


----------



## Scathainn

Go right ahead, post a character sheet up and we'll see how you look


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Name: Alfegar
Rank: Neophyte	
Age: 19
Appearance: Tall, for a neophyte, standing at a full six foot. Black haired and dark eyed is Alfegar, he always seems to be stroking his thin, neatly trimmed beard and moustache, always seeming to be thinking about something. His hair frames his face in a short dark curtain, which if stressed, he hides his eyes behind, many times keeping them half closed, leaving you unable to read him, bringing to mind a serpent, wary and ready to strike at a moment’s notice.
Wargear: [Carapace armor],[ Bolt pistol], [Combat Blade], Alfegar wears his carapace armor with pride, still bearing, now purposely etched and painted into the design, the bloodstains of his first kill as a Neophyte. He wears the white cross of the Templars with pride having personally used his minor artistic talents to etch it into the chest plate. Looking at it you can see a great deal of care was taken in the carving and painting, the armor plates are littered with small murals and designs, each one seeming to bear a certain significance, though you are not sure what. His bolt pistol and combat blade are similarly well cared for, the bolt pistol seems to bear a tiny engraving, etched in a gold plate on the handle, one you cannot entirely make out without using your unaugmented sight, and consider it rude to invade his privacy. His combat “knife” (indeed, being double edged and used as such, it is far more akin to a well made sword) is neatly adorned with a Templar cross forming the crossbar and pommel respectively.
Personality: Alfegar seems closed, for lack of a better way of saying, he rarely speaks, except to respond to orders, and seems to purposely ignore you, whilst simultaneously watching your every move, like a angry cat, waiting for an opponent to strike. Whenever he does speak it speaks curtly, though his voice is mellow and pleasant to listen to. You know this from the rare times when, feeling completely at ease, alone and on watch, he will sing a exaltation to the Emperor, his voice rising in high gothic, bringing to mind a high arched cathedral, it’s walls covered in beautifully painted frescoes and clad in gold.
History: Alfegar refuses to speak of his past, from what little you do know, having been informed by his previous squad leader, is that since his induction into the chapter he had been the student of a single initiate, a brother Friedrich, whom, according to his report had found a boy, lost and abandoned on a battlefield, when he saw the boy run desperately into a burned out building, attempting to evade a squad of chaos soldiers. He fully expected to watch the heretics drag out the boy’s desecrated corpse, necessitating him to give them the Emperor’s vengeance. When to his amazement, Initiate Friedrich heard the sound of gunfire, several screams, a loud grenade explosion, and watched the boy walk out, unharmed, clutching a bolt pistol and a blood stained knife. Seizing the opportunity before some enemy sniper brought down the “little hero” as Friedrich called him, he was initiated into the chapter. Friedrich raised the boy, and they became close, until, not more than a few months ago, Brother Friedrich was brought low by a sniper’s bullet, right before Alfegar’s eyes.
Yeah... um, I apologize if it's a bit long, backstory porn is kinda one of my personal skills.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Since there is not enough initiates in this RP for another Neophyte, I volunteer my char Lothair to drop from Sword Brother to Initiate so that Nicholas's char can get in on this rp


----------



## Santaire

He could just use an NPC for his initiate.


----------



## Scathainn

I could use an NPC, yes, but if Angel Encarmine would want to drop down that would be easier


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yeah its fine ill drop down Lothair will have to be bolt pistol and power sword though ( close combat like neophyte)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Thanks much, sorry for forcing you to drop down Angel, I just kinda made the mistake of noticing that there was only one Neophyte and figured I should fill the gap in a bit ^^'.


----------



## Scathainn

Nicholas: post as if you have been there the whole time.

Angel: revise your posts according to your drop


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

In the action thread I assume?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yeah in the action thread


----------



## Angel Encarmine

so im guessing our characters are in pod 4 with the others right?


----------



## DasOmen

pod 4 may be filled to the brim. may want to select a diffrent pod as there are plenty to choose from. mind you these pods arent a endless space chamber, they very much so have a maximum ocupancy limit. while it says it can carry a max of 12 marines in a single pod acording to the fluff, we should also bare in mind that well, ... scratch that, with that information i cant think of why other sword brothers wouldn't be in that pod. the scouts would probabaly all be in the same pod, least i think.... sorry lads, mind's on the fritz tonight.


----------



## Scathainn

All the initiates are in a pod together, along with their neophytes. The sword brethren are all in another one.


----------



## Goglas

Don't see why they wouldn't be in the same pod as the other Initiate and Neophyte - GM never said how big the squad in pod 4 is (not to mention he could simply replace yet un-named NPC's with the new Initiate and Neophyte).

Aside from that, remember that in the Black Templars the Neophytes fight side by side with the regular squads, as part of the squad - The Templars have no 10th Scout Company.


----------



## DasOmen

yup i remember reading that bit.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey Angel, beautifully done, I feel welcome already =D. Glad being late isn't too much of a bother to you fellows.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Not at all man, the more the better


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> Not at all man, the more the better


Thanks, glad there's _somewhere_ on Heresy I can feel welcome


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Thanks, glad there's _somewhere_ on Heresy I can feel welcome


Mind clarifying that a little Hadrian?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> Mind clarifying that a little Hadrian?


Well I'll simply say that in the relatively short time that I've been here I've experienced some of the less pleasant things about the Heresy community, but, that luckily, does not apply here. =)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey Angel, read the re-write for Lothair, I like, it seems we're well matched now :crazy:


----------



## DasOmen

actualy darkreaver i can relate to Nicholas here in the not feeling welcome bit. although in actuality it's more of a culture shock i suspect. while other forums one is used to a quick and speedy posting system where a person is not out of their mind for expecting 3 posts from everyone every day, here it's more along the lines of one post per person every week. on other sites this makes the creator of a thread or even people in the thread feel rather unwelcome. but again it's merely a bit of culture shock i suppose, a simple case of two nations doing things differently. in this case the two nations are the two different communities. also, to be rather blunt, not everyone here is as open and accepting to new people who haven't RPed much or don't know all that much about warhammer. in this RP he made a profile, was quickly accepted, had other people edit their own established characters, and then edit their own posts allowing him to feel more welcome.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Actually it more came down to the fact I was insulted several times for giving my opinon in another thread and implied to be a mysognyist. That and at the time I was feeling a bit upset so I probaly came across quite a bit pathetic and feeling sorry for myself.

But, yours makes sense too. 
But then, don't worry about it, this isn't the place for my problems.


----------



## DasOmen

ah, well sorry for that bit there.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> ah, well sorry for that bit there.


No worries.

BTW, does anybody know when the action thread is going to get another update? I'm excited about this RP too and it's kinda grinding to a halt here.


----------



## DasOmen

you get used to that feeling of grinding to a hault. hell i check the RPs about 3 times every hour hoping for another post, but nothing doing i suppose. just gotta sit tight.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> you get used to that feeling of grinding to a hault. hell i check the RPs about 3 times every hour hoping for another post, but nothing doing i suppose. just gotta sit tight.


Makes me miss D&D and Deathwatch.


----------



## Santaire

You think 3 times an hour is bad, I check it about 30 times every 5 minutes.


----------



## Scathainn

Hello all 

I have accessed internet so an update is in the works


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Halelujah!


----------



## VitalDread

Sweet, Black Templars are a really interesting Chapter.
This will be my first RP, s hopefully i can pick up on how to play the RP really quickly.
I will make a character soon


----------



## Angel Encarmine

VitalDread said:


> Sweet, Black Templars are a really interesting Chapter.
> This will be my first RP, s hopefully i can pick up on how to play the RP really quickly.
> I will make a character soon



we already started this RP man gotta ask GM if you can join at this point


----------



## Scathainn

Angel Encarmine said:


> we already started this RP man gotta ask GM if you can join at this point


Check the first page mate 



Me said:


> I will be accepting a maximum of TEN people in this RP. No more, and once the RP is full, there are no more entrants, *unless existing members drop out.*


----------



## Angel Encarmine

ahhh whoops forgot about that lol my bad :lazy2:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

when can we expect an update btw?


----------



## Scathainn

Soon, not sure when exactly but soon


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

So... um.. this RP dead?


----------



## Scathainn

No mate 

Sorry the update is taking a while but I've been very busy lately. College starts again next week and PAX is next weekend as well, plus work has had me slammed.

But you heard it here first: this RP ain't dead till I've called it.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

well thats reassuring


----------



## Mindlessness

Still room for one more Neophyte?


----------



## Scathainn

Updated 

Mindlessness: There is room for you to join but not if you are a Neophyte; you can join as an Initiate or Sword Brother but there aren't enough Initiates for you to be a Neophyte.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Nice update Scathainn, looks like Lothairs initiate and him are stuck using bolt pistols for now


----------



## Mindlessness

Okay writing up a character sheet shortly!


----------



## Scathainn

Angel Encarmine said:


> Nice update Scathainn, looks like Lothairs initiate and him are stuck using bolt pistols for now


Why? I thought you were the one who took a plasma gun?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol remember i changed it to be close combat with my initiate... nvm i will keep it as plasma gun its all good man


----------



## Goglas

Bah, why couldn't we take Sniper Rifles, eh?

Also, not sure if you're aware, so I thought I should mention this: William Siegfried hasn't posted in quite a while in any RP. In fact, I have taken control of his character (by his request) in another RP a couple of weeks ago. It's probably going to be a while before he gets back, if at all.


----------



## Mindlessness

Name: Felix Aggnar.

Age: 67

Appearance: Felix is relativly tall, even for a space marine. He has short jet black hair and ice blue eyes. His armour is fresh and new, only just finishing his training as a neophyte and issued his first suit of power armour. It is fresh and new, bearing only the chapter symbol and his squad marking on his pouldrens. 

Wargear: Felix, even in a chapter of zealots, has never been one for getting up close and personal, he is equipped with frag and krak granades as well as his self made bolter: "Emperors Fist"

Personality: Felix is arrogent to say the least. He was born of a tribal world and was the strongest youngling in his pack, and was brought into the Black Templars through natural skill and finesse. His ego was boosted when he flew through his neophyte training faster then any neophyte to date in the chapter.

Dispite his arrogence, Felix is a skilled individual, he prefers wreaking havoc on the enemies of the emperor with bursts from his bolter, and fanatical prayers on his lips.

Background: Felix was born and raised on the tribal word of Ithicaar VII. Only having a two million strong population, very few are brought into the ranks from this planet. To be taken into "the sky warriors" is a great and noble honour, and Felix accepted this honor whole-heartedly. Dispite being only a new Initiate, Felix has seen his fair share of combat, especially on the icy deathworld only known as 13. Felix and his squad had been surrounded by Dark Edar raiders, Felix and his breatheren fought their way out. His parenting initiate giving his own life so that Felix may live. Akkthar was his name, and every soul Felix takes, is one more he swears is to avenge Akkthar.

(Note, if the heavy bolter slot is not taken, I'll take it, due to Felix being a gun-nut . If not, I'll stick to Emperors Fist)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Heavy bolter is taken


----------



## Mindlessness

Easy done then!


----------



## DasOmen

he made his own bolter and he's not a techmarine? or did i read that wrong?

also, posted you guys. we've been waiting for a while for this update, why not show some of that zelous nature ya do in the guard RP and get a post out there.


----------



## aboytervigon

Still space?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Posted... Agreed Dasomen, come on guys lets see some posts...


----------



## aboytervigon

sooo... is there still space,cause I got a great Idea.


----------



## DasOmen

i think we're mostly full. though you would have to check with the creator.


----------



## Mindlessness

Where is the action thread?


----------



## Scathainn

Mindlessness, your character is fine 

Post as if you were in the same squad as the other initiates.


----------



## Mindlessness

Editing. 

Found it, also, how am I supposed to join? Just wait for the GM or...


----------



## Angel Encarmine

GM said for you to post in the update, just as if you were in the squad withe the rest of the initiates ( siegfried esel loch lothair alfgar


----------



## Goglas

Question - When's the next update? I haven't had much time for writing in the last couple of weeks, and was just wondering how long I have before I have to post.


----------



## Scathainn

The next update is when everyone has posted


----------



## DasOmen

we should possibly poke those that havent posted yet.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Voila, ze poste is compleat.

Now I can spend all of tomorrow happily unconcsious and possibly stoned on codine as I wait for my mouth to stop bleeding.

In other words, if the post doesnt satisfy, tell me tonight plz, or you wont have any lucidity out of me until Thursday at the earliest.

Goddamn wisdom teeth.


----------



## Scathainn

Nicholas Hadrian: I will not ask you to revise your update. But whatever happens you brought your fate upon yourself (no, you won't die...yet). :wink:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Scathainn said:


> Nicholas Hadrian: I will not ask you to revise your update. But whatever happens you brought your fate upon yourself (no, you won't die...yet). :wink:


Nothing less than I was expecting.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers

Is this thing still open?


----------



## Scathainn

Are we still waiting on anyone for the next update?

If not, I have the next couple days off so I can write that up post-haste


----------



## DasOmen

way i see it, they've had way too long anyway to get a post up. it's been how many weeks:laugh:

then again i'm just realy anxous to see how you will respond to our posts and deal with them via a update. for example, the devastator i'm using chaged in, which i know he can do and still be effective, he just cant go full auto while running like that, has to take some time, brace, and then open up. running and snagging the trigger every so often to let out a single short burst or go blat blat blat on semi is fine though. and when in doubt, draw the bolt revolver and start plugging people. but yes i'm highly intrested in seeing how this goes. i was afraid it had died.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

And I would be the nutwad charging down the barrel of a tank's main gun hoping to slide a krak grenade down it.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah and Lothair is going to have to chase after your char nicholas to make sure he doesnt get his ass killed lol


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Well in the suituation I asked myself, "What would a headstrong, greiving, suicidal idiot raised by a Black Templar do?" There weren't any titan gunchambers to fit myself into, or gigantic factories to explode in a blazing inferno with myself inside so I figured this would was the best I had on hand


----------



## Santaire

What about trying to beat the chaos champion? That seems pretty suicidal considering Adrian is finding him difficult.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yeah, but I'd hate to steal your thunder.


----------



## Scathainn

The Part 2 update will be done today


----------



## Santaire

Like a neophyte could beat a chaos champion.


----------



## Scathainn

Apologies for the epic delay but the next update is finally up! k:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey dude, I know the feeling, doing my best right now to bring Patchwork company back to life, I hope all my players are still keeping an eye on it.


----------



## DasOmen

in the words of the dreadnaught

even in death i still serve.



YAY RESURECTION!

and yes i'm still watching both threads. and nic, little tip if you could, IM me with something to have the sargent do.

and i'll be working on a post for these two today.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Indeed, halelujah to resurrection brother, but, Angel has been either unresponsive or entirely off the grid lately, so any post I put up is probably going to be delayed, Hope he gets back to us soon.


----------



## William Siegfried

hmm... Is this RP dead now? Just curious as I'm trying to get back into all the RP threads I was in but was away from . I hope it is I owe you all posts! XD


----------



## Santaire

Dude, the last post was something like 5 months ago and Scathainn has started a new rp without saying anything about this one, of course it's dead


----------



## William Siegfried

lol alright calm down bro, you don't need to be an arse about it. I was just asking.


----------



## Santaire

Did I sound like I was being an arse? Sorry man, didn't mean to but I was in a rush and thought it was a really dumb question.


----------



## Scathainn

Actually I'm willing to keep this RP going if the people involved are willing to keep going


----------



## William Siegfried

lol you can tell I'm still interested in the RP XD. And its all good bro, I understand where your coming from, and I didn't know the last post was that long ago tbh. Just saw this thread for the most part, but its not hard to bring things back XD.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I'm willing to keep going


----------



## William Siegfried

Yay! People want to continue the RP! XD


----------



## Santaire

I would continue.


----------



## DasOmen

dito. i'd love to get back on the story of the dark templar. i may be tempted to create a new character. not sure i could play the current one to any decent level as i've become somewhat detached from the mindset i created him in.


----------



## William Siegfried

So... should we make a post or just wait awhile? XD


----------



## DasOmen

make a post


----------



## William Siegfried

Alright post is up XD.


----------



## Santaire

What daemon are you talking about Siegfried? If it's the one Adrian was fighting he was the only one affected. Otherwise you have essentially created your own update that doesn't influence anyone else.

If Scathainn sent you the update in a pm then sorry


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I'm still in.


----------



## DasOmen

actually Santaire i was more voicing my concern that i may not be able to play the character i created appropriately and was expressing consideration of creating a new one.


----------



## William Siegfried

So who's posting next? and I didn't attack a Daemon and I thought someone fought some Daemon or something from a post I read, guessed wrong.


----------



## DasOmen

nah we were fighting mutants.


----------



## William Siegfried

lol oh. Well still have to wait on a few posts here and there I guess right? XD


----------



## Santaire

DasOmen said:


> actually Santaire i was more voicing my concern that i may not be able to play the character i created appropriately and was expressing consideration of creating a new one.


What? Which post of mine does this link to?


----------

